# Arcam Dvd secret service menu



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi does anyone know or know where to find the secret service menu in Arcam dvd players as i need to turn off the progressive scan through HDMI in my Dv 79.

Any help appreciated

Steve


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Page 14 of the manual.

http://www.arcam.co.uk/downloads/DiVA DV79 handbook.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi thanks for the quick reply,

Unfortunately when selecting no progressive scan in the menu it turns off HDMI completely ( but not on component ). 

So i am trying to find out if there is another menu where i can just turn p.scan off, as it conflicts with my pj as it has its own in built progressive scan as well,
and gives alot of vertical banding.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What projector are you using?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi its a Panasonic Ptae-700, i think it must be a fault with the design ? as i have others that dont give this vertical banding and it works fine via component 576i but not 576p but you can choose interlaced in component. 

Although the manual says hdmi 576i/576P 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The projector should be accepting an interlaced input according to the manual. Can you swap out the DVD player with another one? Use the process of elimination to see where the problem is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi i have an arcam dv88+ as well and i had a denon 1930 for the weekend which was pretty bad, the dv88+ was better 576i via component although there was still alittle banding and noise.

I have spoke to Panasonic and they told me about the internal progressive scan and they say some dvd players could conflict in p.s. mode

The pj is at the supplier at the minute but they say they cant see anthing wrong, they used a cheap dvd and a mid range denon, although they said dynamic mode ( which i use ) processes different although i think it was a bit of blag.

Other people talk of the banding and noise on the avsforums but dont seem to mind as for some its there first pj. But most decent pjs and older panasonics i've seen dont have much at all.

I am going to ring Panasonic again armed with some info as maybe the only solution maybe connecting via component 567i which seems a little strange, which is what others say in avs.

Maybe its the cable which is a qed qunex 7m although i have the sr reference which i have n't tried as its only 1m.

I imagine it would work very well with blu-ray 1080i but as it came out 4 years ago well before blu-ray, it does n't really make sense.
So i think it may only work properly with component interlaced ?
( its also pretty rubbish svid/ scart / and composite ).

I think they may have rushed this one out for sale to soon. 
Others people have had them replaced under warranty which is what im hopeing for if they or i can not find a solution as my brother in law wants it but i wont let him have it like this. 

Steve


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Just out of curiosity I'd try the shorter HDMI cable just as a test. If the picture quailty increases then the 7 meter cable is part of the problem.


----------

